# Maple Story Users



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There has been an increase of problems in relation to Maple Story. It seems that somewhere there is a BHO hijacker that is creeping into your systems. Whether if its coming from the Maple Story's site I don't know, but something is definatley wrong. The most common hijack I have seen is a LOP.COM highjack. Also I have seen WinTools lurking in some machines.

*What can you do?*

First of all, install SpywareBlaster. This program will prevent any further attacks from known variants. Also make sure you update the program via the update section regualry (and also when you first install it)

Next download and install Lavasoft Ad-Aware. When you run the program, in the bottom right-hand corner of the main window click on Check for updates now then click Connect and download the latest reference files.

Then, in the main window: Click Start and under Select a scan Mode tick Perform full system scan.

Then, deselect Search for negligible risk entries.

To start the scan, click the Next button.

When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose select all from the drop down menu and then click Next)

Restart your computer.

Next is SPYBOT SEARCH & DESTROY.

When you have downloaded Spybot S&D, open Spybot Search & Destroy (Click Start, Programs, Spybot S&D (Advanced Mode). Click online, Search for updates, Download all available updates. Close all Browser windows, Click ''Check for Problems''. Anything that needs to be fixed it will show in red and have a green check in the box to the left. Click ''Fix Selected Problems'', Then restart your computer. That should resolve your problem.

If that does not work, download and install HighJackThis. When you run the program, click SCAN. A log will appear. Click SAVE LOG. This will then ask you to name the log. Once you have saved it, it will reappear in Notepad. Now you can copy the entire log and post it in a new thead in the Security Forum. Someone from that forum will be able to assist you. You can PM anytime if you have any questions.

~ Tidus4Yuna

Note: If you see something like R0 or R1: ... www.skjfjksanfaasdfhahkla.com then you have a LOP variant. There is a LOP uninstaller available. Close all browser windows before running the uninstaller.


----------



## samiamkrazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I've had some errors with Maplestory, mainly manually patching (i can't autopatch the game due to a router firewall). Could this help me or is this a solution to a completely different problem?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know much about Maple Story, but most spyware can cause an infinate amount of problems. Go through the list up to the HighJackThis program. If everything doesn't help, then do the HighJackThis log. There may be something left behind. If all else fails, contact the software developers.


----------



## samiamkrazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I did everything pretty much up until that last part. I did find some stuff but I still hard errors with the program after that. I think the problem is with the manual patch (everyone that autopatches never have errors). 

And its funny you say I should contact the game developers, I and several other people have and they never respond or post anything helpful on their website  

Oh well thanks for the help.
You wouldn't happen to know how to disable firewall settings on a router would you? (then i could autopatch)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, I don't think it's the cause but it may be a part of it. If you are using Windows Firewall, it's in the Control Panel or Tools options in IE.

Me thinks Maple Story may not be just a story...


----------



## samiamkrazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I already made sure the windows firewall and any other firewalls were down. All i can assume now is that there is one built into the router.

haha


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

probably, you may want to ask that in the Security or Internet forum


----------



## Xyberstryke (Dec 25, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna are you Tidus21 in MapleStory? Or did I mistaken you for someone else.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Mistaken  I don't go there... but I think I will now


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

geez, the program is over 100Mb to download


----------

